# Grooming questions



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

You can trim the hair on the end of his willy, but I wouldn't take it too short or it will look odd.

You should trim the hair around the paw pads. Take your shears and lay them flat against the pad and trim around each pad. That should be sufficient.

I clean Bentley's ears each time I bathe him (about 1x per week). I use Epi-otic cleaning solution. Just spray it in the ears. You can blot it with a cotton ball, but no need to actually insert anything in the ear canal.

Shampoo is a matter of preference. What smells good to me might not smell good to you. As long as you're using a shampoo made for dogs, then the rest is a matter of finding something that makes his coat look and smell good to you. Personally, I like Chris Christensen products. Other popular ones include Earthbath, Isle of Dogs and Top Performance, but there are many others.


----------



## William Hayes (Oct 10, 2013)

I injured my 2 months puppy's nail while I was trimming it,it's not a big wound but it was bleeding abit so I used a cotton with iodine to sterilize it after I kept the pressure over it,any more advice for both how to trim his nails and also how to take care of that small wound? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Put corn starch or flour on the bleeding nail.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

You can use styptic powder, same stuff guys use when shaving. Works better than pressure since there isn't a lot of soft tissue in a claw. I've heard corn starch, but I've never used it. Next time you are at the vet, ask them to show you. 

For a nice selection of grooming products, you can also go to a dog show and buy from the vendors there. You can see and touch the products and decide what you like instead of guessing online. Here's a link to AKC show calendar: American Kennel Club - Event and Awards Search


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

William Hayes said:


> I injured my 2 months puppy's nail while I was trimming it,it's not a big wound but it was bleeding abit so I used a cotton with iodine to sterilize it after I kept the pressure over it,any more advice for both how to trim his nails and also how to take care of that small wound?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Here are some old threads I found using the search bar at the top of the page. Browse through these, they should have some great recommendations. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...iscussion/39144-bleeding-nail-any-advice.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...eded-how-do-i-get-toe-nail-stop-bleeding.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...elp-i-cut-mistys-nail-too-short-bleeding.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...n/214586-oh-no-i-trimmed-nail-its-gusher.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/166378-nail-clipping-fail.html


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

William Hayes said:


> I injured my 2 months puppy's nail while I was trimming it,it's not a big wound but it was bleeding abit so I used a cotton with iodine to sterilize it after I kept the pressure over it,any more advice for both how to trim his nails and also how to take care of that small wound?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If it only bled a little bit you only just nicked the quick and it will heal up by itself quite fast. I really did a number on Bear and my floor was covered in blood. That took about 5 days to heal.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Mrskuhn said:


> Hi! Tanner is 4 months old and hasn't been to a groomer yet. My OCD causes me to be a perfectionist and do things myself, although I am plan on taking him in because I need to be taught a few things. Figured I would ask on here and see if I could get some advice.
> 
> 1. The hair on the end of his willy, can I trim that, if so how? Or will he grow out of it? It's gross how it gets after he pees...
> 
> ...


The groomer may or may not be able to help/teach you anything. I've seen so many butchered...and I mean butchered Goldens around here that have been to "groomers". 

1. I would go with whatever advice owners of male dogs tell you. 

2. The hair on the bottom of the paw pads should be trimmed flush with the pad. You will want to invest in a decent pair of shears. I have a pair of Geib Gators. I like them a lot. I have a pair of Roseline thinners that seem to be made well. I wouldn't hesitate to get one of their straight shears. They won't cost you a fortune either.

3. I clean Lucy's ears every 3-4 days. We have these ear wipes that we use. I would like to check out the Epi-otic spray that Mr. Bojangles uses.

4. You may have to try some different shampoos to find one you like. Right now I have #1 All Systems. I like it but I'm not blown away by it either. I plan on trying out the Isle Of Dogs shampoo next. We bathe about every 3 weeks or so. You can bathe more, you can bathe less.


----------



## havana13 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Grooming*

I would leave a little hair on his penis. It wicks the urine away from the opening, helping to prevent infection. You can bathe him as often as you want as long as you use shampoo made for dogs. My favorite is Plum Silky from Nature's Specialties or their Neem shampoo if your dog has any skin issues.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I took my 10 week old to get a basic puppy package for 10.99 at petsmart... The main reason was after training I needed to go to the store and needed a sitter... they bathed him, blow dried, brushed for no less than 15 min, and did the sanitary groom with his bottom, peepee, and paw pads, and rounded nails... they did great. I was shocked. They left a little hair for the pee stream, in a nice cone shape still so it didn't get messy. He loved it and enjoyed the experience and smelled and looked amazing. Now for actual trimming, I wouldnt go there... but for the basics they did good  I'm sure it varies by location though obviously! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

